# sharan fog lights - pitted lenses: fix?



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi! 

2001 Sharan. After 220000 the lenses are pitted quite badly. Can anyone advise if the lenses can be bought and retrofitted, in stead of replacing the entire unit? 

Also, any idea if these are actually used on any other model? this will definitely help in sourcing replacement units as the Sharan is not a common vehicle around my neck of the woods .... 

thanks! 
L


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*part number*

the right hand side unit has part number 7m3 941 700 

google comes up with pretty much nothing 

worldimpex has no listing - not even the usual .ru websites comes up with results  

there's a ic: here, courtesy of eBay.fr .... 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260391093630 

i cannot believe this is a unique part for the Sharan, Seat Alhambra, Ford Galaxy?


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

anyone?? 

 

maybe a polite push in the right direction - another forum / thread elsewhere ??? 

:beer:


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

We do not have the Sharan here in the US, so I will not be of much help. I did find that the left side part # for the complete assembly is 7m3941699. 
A friend of mine has a PT Cruiser with some weird (pronounced ugly looking) Euro headlights, and he had a cracked lens that he could not find on this side of the pond. I realized that they said Hella on them, so I suggested that he contact Hella directly to see if they could help. He ended up getting replacement lenses directly from them.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey! What i would suggest is some sandpaper and polish. It is old school but it works wonders. Start off with 220 grit to get rid of all the pitting and then work your way up through: 
320 
400 
600 
800 
1000 
1200 
1500 
2000 

And then once you have sanded them down (wet sand from 600 up) use some good polish and really rub it in and they will sparkle like new


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

The more I search the more I realise the model is not very popular, apart from in Europe where it can be found as three different brands!! 

I'll contact the manufacturer - it's a European brand: Valeo 

thanks 
L


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

MechEngg 

I've never attempted to sand a lens (actually, _any_ glass). Although I'm not mechanically challenged I do see quite a bit of risk in attempting this (or the pessimist in me thinks so). 

I'll do a google on 'headlamp polishing' - thanks for the pointer!! 

L


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I have sanded down many lenses with great results every time  

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

you've convinced me .... 

just a last question - will any wax-based polish work or is there a specific I must look for? I suspect glass cleaner will not do the trick .... 

L


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*lens polish*

I decided to take the plunge and polish the glass lenses. i was not too keen on sanding glass but it was worth a go ... :laugh:

both were badly pitted, a real sandblasting over 220 000 km !!!

I had to remove the lower lip to get to both lamps as each end near the wheels cover the window washer bottle and the two-tone horn. The black covers unclip with a bit op persuasion and then its 3 screws each and the wire to unclip.

I started with 220, 330, 800, 1200, 1500, 2000, 3000 and I used a product called GlassyLite that includes a 'nano-polish' and snake oil as a lens polish.

In hindsight, I should have spent more time with the courser stuff due to some of the deeper pitting, but overall it looks good. 

Some pics on the before and after ....

left part number









right part number









driver side with and without black cover

















passenger side with and without black cover

















drivers done









passenger done


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks good.
:thumbup:


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

it certainly does :laugh:
thanks

as per the advise from MechEngg .....

I'm still looking for a suitable polish as the product I used uses a proprietary product ('nano polish' and the snake oil I referred to) as final polish (no lables, just small glass bottle with enough liquid for two large headlamps).

but so far so good - fortunately the polycarbonate headlamps have escaped the beating the foggies took .....


----------

